# Floating Match



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Right after posting the card I did a match hanging by a thread.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks to Todd I now have the correct video posted . lol


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Seeing that match get struck and then fling around was awesome!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice! ...I know this has been discussed to death. But I cannot find the thread after searching .What brand matches are we using for these shots? Where can i get some?


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I know Treefork and I have used both the Diamond green lights and the Penleys. I have gotten about the same amount of lights from both. Whichever brand you use, make sure they are dry. I use the microwave to dry mine. I "cook" them for 30 seconds at a time and 4 to 5 times over about an hour, letting them cool in between.

Todd


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes . What Grey Wolf said. I kind of favor the Penley Brand because I had more fire with them. The Penley you can get on amazon or even Bill Hays at Pocket Predator sells them.I believe Bill also favors Penley's. The diamond brand you can get at some local Ace Hardware stores and they are cheaper than the Penley's .


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Friggin' bada**.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great job, TF !!! Were you shooting at 10 meters?

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Way to go! I love watching all of the great shots you been doing!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks guys. Wasn't sure this was possible or not being weightless. I thought there would have to be some resistance to get the light. I was surprise that I was cutting the heads off some. It seems as long as there is enough speed it's a go.

Edited at member's request.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow, nice shoot! It was so sweet to watch!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I figure you are about two weeks away from lighting a floating slingshot on fire by throwing a match at it from 33'. Congrats on this floater. Nice shooting TF.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Yes ! So cool !
Cheers


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow... now we need another badge


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

great shooting!


----------

